

BrainfuckJS – Hide JavaScript behind &lt;|&gt; characters - develix
https://github.com/felixmaier/BrainfuckJS

======
hk__2
The name is confusing, one would assume it’s a Brainfuck interpreter in JS but
it’s not.

------
osconfused
fun! wrote something similar a few years ago.

